# ماهي المعاهد التي توفر كورسات الأوشا في السعودية-المنطقة الشرقية



## e-asker (1 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته..

وصلني خبر بأنهم سوف يوقفون تصدير شهادات " الأوشا" من الولايات المتحده وسوف تنحصر فقط في امريكا؟ يعني لازم اسافر امريكا؟

أنا ابحث عن معهد يعطي دورات الأوشاOsha في السعودية - المنطقة الشرقية .

والى الأن لم اجد سوى معهد واحد مده الدراسه 25 يوم بـ 30 الف ريال سعودي
ودورة اخرى اربعه اسابيع بـ25الف

تم التواصل معهم ولم يأتيني رد منهم حتى الأن يعني لا اعلم إن كان هناك دورات متوفره أم لا.. 

فارجو من الأخوان مساعدتي ببعض اسماء المعاهد التي توفر دورات الأوشا في السعودية-المنطقة الشرقية

بصراحه نفسيتي جدا تعبانه ​


----------



## e-asker (3 يونيو 2011)

أكثر من 35مشاهده ومن ضمنهم المشرفين ولا شخص من بينهم افادنا بشي بسيط....

ياأخوان أنا فلسطيني ليس سعودي لكن شغال وعائش في السعودية


----------



## sayed00 (3 يونيو 2011)

انسى الاوشا ياخى

هناك الان ما هو افضل منها - و كما قلت انهم سوف يمنعوها خارج امريكا


----------



## midolovemido (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*ان شاء الله موجود*

باشا تن شاء الله حلك عندي وفي السعودية وباسعار خيالية انتا كل الللي عليك تتصلي بيا برقم
0145292659


----------

